# T-Perm One Handed



## pjk (Oct 17, 2007)

Can someone here that is relatively quick with the T-Perm do a video showing how you do it slow/fast?

Come to think of it, it may be a good idea to get vids of all PLLs 1 handed, but that will be for later. Thanks


----------



## KConny (Oct 17, 2007)

I've got problem with R2 U'. Same thing with one of the J's.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 17, 2007)

Idk what relatively quickly means... do you want one of the top OH cubers or is my 28.xx average 21.xx pb fast enough?
I just use the normal T perm that I use two handed, I used to use the one from speedcubing.com but i think the normal one is faster.
that reminds me tho I want to time my J perm for the two differetn algs I know. 
I would make the videos but there are plenty of people way faster than me and my camera is out of batteries. Next time i go to the store I can buy some more.
Edit: The J perm's ended up being no contest the one that uses only L, U and R was only 3 or 4 seconds while my other one (from Joel's site) was around 6.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 17, 2007)

something like that?


----------



## adragast (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Vid !! Thx for it


----------



## pjk (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks. That is indeed how I do it, and about how fast I do it. Just was curious if there was a special way of doing F/F' that I didn't know.

Thanks again Pedro.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 18, 2007)

I use my thumb for the F...


----------



## Joël (Oct 18, 2007)

Lofty said:


> I use my thumb for the F...



Same here...


----------



## Joël (Oct 18, 2007)

Lofty said:


> Edit: The J perm's ended up being no contest the one that uses only L, U and R was only 3 or 4 seconds while my other one (from Joel's site) was around 6.



The algs on my site are not for OH cubing, indeed...


----------



## Lofty (Oct 19, 2007)

Joël said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: The J perm's ended up being no contest the one that uses only L, U and R was only 3 or 4 seconds while my other one (from Joel's site) was around 6.
> ...



They are very nice for 2 handed tho 
I use some of them for OH like R, E, and T


----------



## hdskull (Oct 20, 2007)

what algorithms do you guys use for v-perm OH?


----------



## Pedro (Oct 20, 2007)

R' U R' U' x2 y' R' U R' U' R2 x' U' R' U R U


----------



## watermelon (Oct 21, 2007)

L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R'
You can mirror it to the other 3 angles quite easily, just watch how the F2L pairs move around .


----------



## hdskull (Oct 21, 2007)

Pedro said:


> R' U R' U' x2 y' R' U R' U' R2 x' U' R' U R U



can you show me a video of how you do it fast ? because i do a variation of that algorithm, and i really dislike the cube rotations. thanks.



watermelon said:


> L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R'
> You can mirror it to the other 3 angles quite easily, just watch how the F2L pairs move around .



wow great algorithm, i'm going to learn it, thanks.


----------



## alexc (Nov 16, 2007)

The T-Perm is now one of my fastest OH PLL algs because of that video. Thanks.


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Nov 20, 2007)

the way i do it is the same as in the video, except for R' I pull back with my ring finger


----------



## Lofty (Dec 6, 2007)

R2UR2U'R2U'DR2U'R2UR2Uw'
I have been thinking of switching to this alg for T from Absolute Mind. It has much more flow(the F really slows me down). I cannot yet sub 4 this version but can with the original. Does anyone else think it has potential?
Edit: I think it is faster to use the one it the video. Every double turn is almost like making two turns for OH.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 6, 2007)

Old
06.72, 06.89, 07.17, (10.60),
New
07.47, 05.67, 05.83, 07.77, 06.38, 06.66,

My times are crappy, but it has potential. It would be sick if I could learn to double trigger the R2s.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 6, 2007)

How would you double trigger it? Currently I just turn it twice with my pinky really fast
Old
3.57, 3.31, 3.96, 3.64, 3.52
New
4.47, 4.04, 4.12, 3.90, 4.39
New has sub 4 potential but i think old has sub 3 potential.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 7, 2007)

Lofty said:


> How would you double trigger it? Currently I just turn it twice with my pinky really fast


pinky then ring.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 13, 2008)

So Rysuko Higo thought better than I did and rotated the alg from absolute mind (I'm not saying he found it there but its the same alg.) and I love it!
I haven't timed it but its a definite possibility if at least ony for the T perm on the left.
(f)U'U'R'U'U'RU'U'(r)U'U'RU'U'Rw'U'U'Rw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo9ZDcEBVjw
Edit: He drops it in the video and I am dropping it a lot trying to time it. Doing double trigger U2 plus double layer R's in a row is proving to be deadly.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 13, 2008)

My Best so far is 3.22 with that one (my normal one's best is 3.14, if it goes smoothly) . I need to find out how much time it takes to rotate to that position though...hmm. 

I'm not dropping the cube though, which is a good news for me


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2008)

I like this one! Much better. I always hated the T perm, thanks for this Lofty!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 14, 2008)

man, my T perm OH sucks :/ I think I can't get sub-4...


----------



## Lofty (Apr 14, 2008)

I was doing some other solving after trying out the T-perm and found my hand was just tired and not warmed up...
After doing some more T-perms I found I can sub-3 the normal one and can only sub-4 this one when I get lucky. I'll keep practicing tho I have been doing the old one for awhile but have only done this one a few times.
Edit: I always try to do as many algs as possible from multiple angle to avoid cube rotations/u adjustments so I think I will do this T perm for when T is on the left.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2008)

Pedro said:


> man, my T perm OH sucks :/ I think I can't get sub-4...



So Pedro, I watched your T perm video, and the way you do it there looks pretty much exactly like the way I've always done it - every finger move and rotation is the same. Except that your slow one looks almost exactly like mine at speed.  Well, not quite, but my fastest of 10 attempts was about 8 seconds. I'm SO SLOW! I can tell from this that my biggest problem with OH (like with 2H) is really just not being able to turn fast.

(I tried Lofty/Rysuko's algorithm, and I was around 10 seconds with it - so it would probably be about the same for me if I really learned it.)

Sorry for posting here when I really am not good enough to even be here - it just amuses me to try the things you guys are so good at.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh no! (not really on topic here) while OH solving yesterday my nail got caught on a tile and there is blood under my nail and it hurts to OH!!!! and stetson is this weekend...
Anyway Mike you don't have to be at a certain speed in order to post here! I mean you don't shun people from the BLD section... If you would just stop BLD and come to OH you would get much faster


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, Lofty! Sorry to hear that. You've still got a week - hopefully it will heal enough that you can cube through the pain by then.

Thanks - I don't really feel like I shouldn't post - I just feel like I'm not contributing much when I do. Anyway, I'm happy I'm finally starting to get sub-1 averages, which are good for me. Based on relative algorithm speed, that would translate to sub-30 if I could just turn as fast as Pedro. 

Oh, and I just got a 7.30 on a T-perm, so maybe I just need to practice the algorithms individually for a while to get better.

Edit: I just noticed that of all the qualification times for US Nationals, the one I'm most hopelessly far from reaching is OH. So I guess technically this is perhaps my worst event. (Although I'm really close to as bad with 3x3x3 2 handed.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 14, 2008)

Mike the 2H qualification time is pretty intense. There's just a ton of people who are really fast now. At the US Open '07, my OH time was like 1:20 and the cut-off was 45. The one thing I would suggest, is to get a DIY and make it really loose. That dropped my times immensely.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Mike the 2H qualification time is pretty intense. There's just a ton of people who are really fast now. At the US Open '07, my OH time was like 1:20 and the cut-off was 45. The one thing I would suggest, is to get a DIY and make it really loose. That dropped my times immensely.



I have a couple of DIYs that I have set too tight (but are otherwise pretty good). (I tightened them that way a while ago after reading some article talking about twisting corners making them illegal, and was especially inclined to after neighbor kids had exploded the cubes several times while playing with them.) I think I'll try loosening them tonight and see how they do - I'm not sure I really ever tried them much before OH back when they were loose; maybe it will really help me.

Yeah, I have no chance at all for either 2H or OH, unless I improve a lot before then. 2x2x2, and 4x4x4 are just barely beyond my ability, and 3x3x3 BLD and 5x5x5 should be within reach if I practice enough before then. (I can't believe they left the cutoff for 5x5x5 the same as it was last year!)


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 14, 2008)

the 5x5 puzzle hasn't much improved since last year at all. A few people have gotten much better (ie Erik), but most people haven't gotten better. At Kearny, I won by 56 seconds (with a 2:02 average)! I think more people are sub-3 now, but it's no one's really as fast as they should be.


----------



## niKo (Apr 14, 2008)

"neighbor kids had exploded the cubes several times"

Lol my friends always do that. I now carry a storebought cube with me as well, and hand them that if they ask to try.

-niKo


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2008)

Mike, you aren't that far behind. My T-perm at absolute best is around 6 seconds, maybe a little bit under 6. I still average 35 seconds OH.

EDIT: and that's with a store bought cube!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 15, 2008)

T perm sucks for me both OH and 2H. I don't see why people like it so much. H, Z, U, J are so much better. I can get sub-6 on these OH and sub-2 2H except Z at about 2.2. The F is really annoying, I have to pause about 2 seconds to switch grip, do U, then switch grip, or use thumb and realign cube. How do you do F without misaligning? How do you do B2? I do the x' U2. That is the only part slowing down my Y perm.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I have learned algs that are OH specifc... so there is no B2 in any of my algs... If i did i have to do it I would cube rotate tho yes. Not even my 2H Y has a B2 tho...
For F use the thumb or a cube rotate.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, it is the optimal from cube explorer and Jason Baum uses it for OH. It is really nice except the B2. R2 U' R2 U' R2 d R U R' B2 R U' R'


----------



## Lofty (Apr 15, 2008)

try R2 U' R' U R U' (u'r') L' U' R U' R' U' L U ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2008)

Dan, thanks for suggesting using a loose DIY! I just loosened mine and got my fastest ever nonlucky OH single (44.41) and OH average of 10 (56.52 - first time under a minute for an avg. of 10). I still can't beat my earlier 7.30 on a T perm, though. 

It's also nice how I can do an average of 10 and not slow down towards the end due to fatigue. I guess I should have done this a long time ago.

Edit: I kept going on the RA, and wound up with 55.28 as my best average, and a slightly faster nonlucky OH single (43.41). And I had a 43.43 in that same average! Amazing difference! And I've never before had a RA actually improve for OH as I continued.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations Mike! Now you are faster than me! I switched from right to left hand and now I have trouble averaging sub minute either hand. I should buy some silicone spray.


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2008)

Keep working on it Mike!! You're times, if you're anything like me, will drop like a stone. I went from 1:20 to sub1 to sub40 in no time at all.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 18, 2008)

I practiced OH the whole day today. I got both A, Z, both J, both U sub-5 seconds and H sub-6 seconds still. T is sub-7. R's and V are about 8. I did not time the others. But I shall try a PLL time attack tomorrow and hopefully get about 3:30 at least. E really sucks. I tried to time it, but I messed up. All other PLLs should be sub-10. I got a few sub-50 solves today! I will average that soon.


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

Work on your H, it should be one of your fastest (I think).


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 18, 2008)

H is easy to miss align, so I average about 6, but record is now my fastest at 4.07! And that is my first and only sub-5 on a H. Sub-5 is more frequent on U, Z, and A.


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2008)

Just sit down and work on H perm for like 20 minutes. Honestly, it'll help a lot. I did, and now I sub4.


----------

